# SUSUKI 50cc 2 Stroke FUEL MIX & TUNING SPECS???



## maverick64857 (May 28, 2009)

I have a 50cc SUSUKI 2 STROKE mounted on a Model LT-50 ATV made in DEC. 1985. Originally designed with an OIL INJECTION system that has been removed and plugged. It runs pretty fair on 8 oz. 2 stroke OIL to 5 gal. of 87 Octane GAS but won't start when cold unless it has a shot of B12 carb cleaner down the carb inlet. Does the FUEL MIX sound right? Spark Plug GAP is .030. Is this the CORRECT GAP? The CARB has 2 adjusment screws. One is bronse and is located near what looks like the old OIL INJECTION inlet (INLET PLUGGED). The other ADJUSTMENT SCREW is steel and NEITHER screw seems to have much effect when adjusted. In fact, it runs with BOTH SCREWS CLOSED! HOW do I adjust FUEL/AIR MIX and IDLE SPEED? Does the IGNITION have POINTS? If so, WHAT is the CORRECT GAP?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Does it have a primer bulb? If so I would look at that. It may have a small vacumn leak there so that it isnt pulling fuel from the tank as it should.
Possibly the fuel line doesnt have a tight fit.

As for the mix I generally run 3.0 to 3.5 oz per gallon.
I usually like to see a little smoke when I run to be sure there is enough oil for cylinder lubrication.


----------

